# Plastic Fermenters For Mead?



## Golani51 (14/9/10)

Hi:
Is it possible to use plastic fermenters for mead or do they have to be glass due to the long times for fermentation?

R


----------



## raven19 (14/9/10)

If primary ferment will be less than 12 months I would have thought a plastic fermenter will be fine. May be best to aim for a vessel with minimal headspace though - depending on the batch size of your mead.

Over 12 months probably better in glass.

2c.


----------



## Wolfy (14/9/10)

For secondary ferment/conditioning, glass is usually preferred.
However, you also have to weigh what is possible and practical in terms of cost, and setup.
I'm lucky I got a stack of glass carboys from Freecycle, so it's easy for me to say that using glass is best.


----------



## Airgead (14/9/10)

I use plastic for primary but age in glass. I try not to use glass for active fermentations as I had a blocked airlock once which caused an exploding carboy. Not pretty. They don't cope with pressure. 

Primary is usually under 3 months (certainly under a year) so plastic is fine. Secondary bulk aging can be several years so glass is better.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Golani51 (17/9/10)

I might have to make do with 4.5L batches in the 5L demis.
I have quite a few 15L plastic fermeters but can limit the headspace pretty easily. I will have to hunt for glass it would appear!




Airgead said:


> I use plastic for primary but age in glass. I try not to use glass for active fermentations as I had a blocked airlock once which caused an exploding carboy. Not pretty. They don't cope with pressure.
> 
> Primary is usually under 3 months (certainly under a year) so plastic is fine. Secondary bulk aging can be several years so glass is better.
> 
> ...


----------

